# Too dang loud!



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

Just curious if there is something I can do to correct this, I think not but worth asking.
Is just the annoying sound variation, you have it set on a comfortable level, then a commercial comes on and is 3 sound levels higher and need to grab remote and turn it down.
I have a pc connected to it also and use netflix, is same story, sound is comfortable, then a action part starts in movie and sound raises to a unbearable level.
Must be some way to filter this, I just have not found it yet.

Setup is a 50" plasma tv, surround sound receiver, a pc.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Nope, nothing you can do, unless you have some type of auto leveling software running on the computer.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I just used Bing and used "TV sound level control" as a key word and lots of suggestions came up.
I know it can be done because my radio in my Silverado had it.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

thanks joe, I used those terms on google and did find some things useful.
Is a FCC site that has good info on how to correct, and a form to report the tv stations not abiding by the new rules. :laughing:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If it is not OTA, there is nothing you can do. Even with the rules for keeping commercial volumes low, it has not gone fully into effect yet, so doubtful that the FCC site will do anything. Especially if you are streaming through Hulu, etc. Netflix does not have commercials, so you will have to find a decent setting for your HTPC.

BTW, how are you connecting everything together, due to that can factor in how you set the volume of the Home Theater. TV will not factor in, if you are just using the Home Theater for listening.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> BTW, how are you connecting everything together, due to that can factor in how you set the volume of the Home Theater. TV will not factor in, if you are just using the Home Theater for listening.


My setup is very simple, rca jacks from SS receiver, and vga and 1/8" mini jack for sound. I do have option for optical here, never tried it though.
The tv accepts hdmi, I do not have a hdmi video card yet in the pc. Plan to get one soon.

I was wrong yesterday, I thought was info about some settings that could be adjusted.
Really was suggestions of products to buy that may help.

We rarely use the surround sound, with commercials the way they are, even netflix have volume set so you can hear, then when the action starts the surround sound will rattle the windows. TV has good enough sound as is.
Just annoying that these commercials and film makers insist on producing audio this way.

Maybe will have better luck turning off the sound on tv, just use the surround sound to adjust since it does have more options.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Not hooked up with Optical or hdmi, you are not getting surround sound, just 2 channel. You really need to get a HDMI card installed. For normal tv viewing, we usually use our Vizio Soundbar, other things like sports or movies, we use our Surround sound system, which is connected with hdmi from the dvr & blu-ray player, then hdmi to the tv. Sound bar is connected via RCA, since it is only 2 channel.

You can get a decent HDMI capable PCIe card for under $50 these days.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

In a system we use at church, we have devices called "compression limiters" for such purposes. Connections are balanced, analog, XLR, and have never investigated such a device for home theater use. However, I thought I would introduce that term in case anyone wished to research further.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

Actually, many TVs and Blu Ray players have the ability to compress the sound. I don't like it-- I'm an engineer, and I enjoy the dynamic range-- but it might work for you. Look in your manual for compression or sound leveling.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Get a receiver that features Dolby Volume. 

http://www.dolby.com/us/en/consumer/technology/home-theater/dolby-volume.html


----------



## av-geek (Jan 15, 2012)

This wide volume range in sound on TV shows and movies is a result of the higher fidelity digital audio formats being used. They are able to reproduce the wide range of volumes, from the whisper of someone in a library, to a rocket launching in their actual decibel levels. Movie producers try to mimic that same sound range that would be heard in real life, so they are recorded onto the Blu-rays and DVD's. 

The problem comes not really from the commercials, but from the TV shows. The show utilizes only about 1/4 to 1/2 the volume range that can be reproduced during a calm scene, like a couple talking or something, but the used car dealer down the road uses 100 percent of the volume range available. 

When listening to music, the wide volume range is very beneficial, as soft, quiet parts of music actually are reproduced soft and quiet, and loud, powerful parts are reproduced loudly, the problem however comes when attempting to watch TV or listen on the tiny 3 inch speaker that's built into the TV. 

You can use an audio compressor, like professionals use...something like this: 

http://www.americanmusical.com/Item...2G00SRCHCAPN&gclid=CJ_MvIHr27QCFQyk4AodNg4Abg

These devices actually work like somebody lowering the volume knob whenever something gets loud.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

funfool said:


> Just curious if there is something I can do to correct this, I think not but worth asking.
> Is just the annoying sound variation, you have it set on a comfortable level, then a commercial comes on and is 3 sound levels higher and need to grab remote and turn it down.
> I have a pc connected to it also and use netflix, is same story, sound is comfortable, then a action part starts in movie and sound raises to a unbearable level.
> Must be some way to filter this, I just have not found it yet.
> ...


Dolby volume


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

a lot of new av receiver has "dynamic sound control" i have it on my denon unit and it equalize volume for everything


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

carmusic said:


> a lot of new av receiver has "dynamic sound control" i have it on my denon unit and it equalize volume for everything


Not a good thing to use on a AV Receiver. Only meant for late at night, or when neighbors complain about what you are watching or listening too, is too loud.

Otherwise, keep that setting off on your AV Receiver.


----------

